# Formular-Inputfelder haben Abstand trotz padding: 0; margin: 0;



## Noeden (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe inputfelder in einer form-fieldset konstruktion. Padding ist auf 0, margin auch und border auf 1px solid black. firebug zeigt mir auch keinen abstand an. Aber die felder haben dennoch ein. Mein Problem: Ich habe Straßen/Hausnummer und PLZ/Ort Felder in jeweils einer Zeile. Aber insgesamt sollen sie natürlich so breit sein wie die anderen. 

Danke für Vorschläge


----------



## tombe (12. April 2011)

Also wenn es jetzt nur darum geht das die Kombination "Straße & Hausnummer" genauso breit sein soll wie die Kombination "Postleitzehl & Ort" dann mach einfach die Hausnummer so breit wie die Postleitzahl und die Straße machst du so breit wie den Ort. Das ergibt dann wiederum für die gleiche Breite.

Wenn es dir darum geht das über der Straße/Hausnummer zum Beispiel der Name steht und dieses (allein stehende) Feld die gleiche Breite haben soll, dann addiere 4 Pixel in der Breite dazu (je 1 Pixel für die Ränder rechts und links und das für beide Felder).



```
<input type="text" name="name" value="" style="width:254px; margin:0px; padding:0px; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid;" />
<br />
<input type="text" name="str" value="" style="width:200px; margin:0px; padding:0px; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid;" />
<input type="text" name="nr" value="" style="width:50px; margin:0px; padding:0px; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid;" />
<br />
<input type="text" name="plz" value="" style="width:50px; margin:0px; padding:0px; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid;" />
<input type="text" name="ort" value="" style="width:200px; margin:0px; padding:0px; border-width: 1px; border-style: solid;" />
```


----------



## Noeden (12. April 2011)

So einfach ist es leider nicht. denn die anderen Zeilen bestehen nur aus einem Feld


----------



## tombe (12. April 2011)

Siehe oben. Habe noch was dazu geschrieben, dann passt es.


----------

